# Theives In The Neighborhood



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Boy that takes the cake, thieves even getting into your hives and stealing frames of honey. Low down people but sounds like my neighbors.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Which neighborhood Mike? NY or VT? There must be a hungry exbeekeeper around somewhere. Don't ya think?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Which neighborhood Mike? NY or VT? There must be a hungry exbeekeeper around somewhere. Don't ya think?


NY don't ya know. Nah, I'm not bashin' NY...it's happened on the VT side of the lake, too.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

It's a beautiful color. I do not steal but I'd be tempted to taste it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

nursebee said:


> It's a beautiful color. I do not steal but I'd be tempted to taste it.


And they say that Goldenrod is a dark, strong flavored honey...NOT!


----------



## saltcube (Jul 25, 2008)

That makes me madder then a whet heninch: Did you know that it is legal to own a silencer i have one for my 22cal it sounds like a BB gun:shhhh:.I'm just saying a leg shot would probably slow them down till the cops got there


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Hope it was not an exbeekeeper and whoever it was got stung NUMEROUS times!!!


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

In WV they have 22 shells that sound less than a cap gun. Scary... had a neighbor once that was from WV and I was out behind my house trying out my brothers new 22... he came over and handed me some shells and said try these... I was slightly baffled as my brother looked at me puzzled as I. I shot and no sound. Nothing... I believe they are illegal in all the states but WV. Nevertheless he wanted us to have a box and I said nicely, "Thats ok we have plenty".


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike, you didn't fire anyone did you? Might be someone that worked for you... or had to be someone that knew how to handle bees. Or had no fear of them.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I would post a sign..."Warning - these hives are being treated as part of the USDA program on CCD. Honey and comb in these hives may have toxic amounts of various chemicals that are harmful or deadly to humans. Owner not responsible for medical conditions or death in the event of consumption."


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> I would post a sign..."Warning - these hives are being treated as part of the USDA program on CCD. Honey and comb in these hives may have toxic amounts of various chemicals that are harmful or deadly to humans. Owner not responsible for medical conditions or death in the event of consumption."


Here ya go.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I was thinking more like....."DANGER....Bomb Disposal Container. ACTIVE!! IN USE!!!"


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Greedy too*

Out here sometimes the field workers will steal a frame from the outside, leaving gap & subsequent comb. Exasperating but forgiveable for poor folks. What you have there is a different creature.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Ok. So I am a little bored right now.*

I gotta get back to work soon.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Derek 1*

Key Word: SOON


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Out here sometimes the field workers will steal a frame from the outside, leaving gap & subsequent comb. Exasperating but forgiveable for poor folks. What you have there is a different creature.


Yeah, truly. Dirtbag americanus


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> And they say that Goldenrod is a dark, strong flavored honey...NOT!


you know...this is quite a timely comment from you michael, and i'm glad you brought it up.

"they" have been telling me the same. we recently had a tasting of about 20 variatial honeys from all over at our club...got to try some that i'd never had before (sweet pepper bush is fantastic...gotta find a spot for that).

the goldenrod that was presented was dark...like knotweed/buckwheat dark. this concerned both ramona and myself, as we have been selling what we thought _was_ goldenrod honey _as_ goldenrod honey...and it looked nothing like this dark honey. i asked the expert, and was told that indeed, goldenrod honey was dark. i had heard this before, but never really put much stock in it...but this concerned me.

most places online said goldenrod honey was dark. i found one online reference that claimed that [paraphrase] "goldenrod honey is often thought to be dark because there are other flows (like aster) that quickly darkens the goldenrod flow".

the lovel "honey plants manual" second edition, 1966, says:
"...yellow honey variously described as having a fair to good flavor."

we could have changed our label (we are currently printing as we go), but i wasn't convinced we were wrong.

what we have looks like what you show above....really yellow honey...crystal clear.

wrt having the honey stolen...maybe you need meaner bees 

seriously though...we saw some of this in the desert with dees hives...1 or 2 frames missing from the top box. in this case, it was likely illegals who have been hopped up, and come down after walking 40 miles in the desert. i can have some sympathy for that (but they weren't my hives, my livelyhood). i can only hope that whomever stole from you _really_ needed it. 

deknow


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

deknow said:


> most places online said goldenrod honey was dark. i found one online reference that claimed that [paraphrase] "goldenrod honey is often thought to be dark because there are other flows (like aster) that quickly darkens the goldenrod flow".
> 
> what we have looks like what you show above....really yellow honey...crystal clear.


That's what I mean. We've always been told that Goldenrod is a dark, strong fglavored honey. The Goldenrod that I see is, I would guess, ELA. Perhaps in other locations, it is dasrker, I don't know.

I also have a good Aster bloom. That's not dark either. I wouldn't be surprised if your Massachusetts Goldenrod is actually Japanese Knotweed.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Derek. That's pretty much what I had in mind. Next time you need a break, maybe a smoking fuse running up the side of the deep and under the cover :shhhh:


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Honey color may vary by region. Last year I traded for some fall honey that was described as "very dark." What I received looked like the average medium-amber honey I get up here. It's all relative, I guess.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

deknow said:


> seriously though...we saw some of this in the desert with dees hives...1 or 2 frames missing from the top box. in this case, it was likely illegals who have been hopped up, and come down after walking 40 miles in the desert. i can have some sympathy for that (but they weren't my hives, my livelyhood). i can only hope that whomever stole from you _really_ needed it.
> 
> deknow


That must be it Michael. People illegally entering the U.S. from Quebec are finding your hives and helping themselves to an energy boost snack. Parleze vous frances?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> That must be it Michael. People illegally entering the U.S. from Quebec are finding your hives and helping themselves to an energy boost snack. Parleze vous frances?


Yep Mark. That must be it! Now I know why VT and NY are turning into a police state. To protect us from the terrorists sneaking across the Quebec border to steal our honey and rape our daughters. I sure feel better now.


----------

